# Driver Ratings



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if Uber driver ratings are cumulative or if they are similar to Lyft's system, where you are only rated on your previous 100 rides?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

they average the last 500 rides on Uber for 365 day rating.


----------

